# Flat rate expenses



## madge1983 (11 Feb 2009)

Hi all,

Does anyone know why my flat rate expenses have fallen from 85 in 2007 & 2008 to 17 this year. Have always worked in an office so havent really changed industry.

Have also noticed that my other halfs have dropped quite alot as well & he has the same job for the past 4 years?

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Graham_07 (11 Feb 2009)

I dont think it has fallen you may be looking at the 85 expense which is worth 85 x 20% or 17 as a tax credit. So 85 expenses = 17 in tax value


----------



## madge1983 (11 Feb 2009)

Thanks for replyin Graham07....i see what your saying in relation to it & the calculations are perfect but im looking at it on my PAYE anytime & they definately have it in as 17 vs 85 in credits, not in monetary value if you know what i mean?


----------



## Graham_07 (11 Feb 2009)

I get what ou mean but 85 would be a fairly common flat rate exp and that gives 17 tax value. they will increase your SRCOP by 85 to allow 85 more earned at 20% then give 17 tax credit. If in doubt give the LoCall helpline a ring.


----------



## joker538 (26 Feb 2009)

Hi,
I also have a query on flat rate expenses. I went online to claim flat rate expenses for my partner on revenue website...

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/employee-expenses.html

When I went into the Excel sheet only pharmacists are given flat rate expenses for 2009. Is this correct, has there been a change in flat rate expenses?


----------



## Graham_07 (26 Feb 2009)

Am not aware of any changes, looks like someone forgot to carry across other headings or what they are saying is that 2009 = 2008 in all cases except pharmacists where there is a change.


----------



## joker538 (26 Feb 2009)

Thanks Graham 07 for the swift response.


----------

